# عيد ميلاد المنتدى السادس



## My Rock (1 يونيو 2011)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم

اليوم يكمل منتدانا 6 سنين من تواجده على شبكة الأنترنت. 
سنين من العطاء المتواصل والتميز بصورة فريدة في عالم الأنترنت. سنين من التبشير الحوار والتأمل والتعمق في المسيح.
سنين من النقاش وتبادل الأراء ومحاولة الوصول للطرف الآخر.
سنين من التربع على قمة عرش المنتديات المسيحية بكل ما يفيد المستخدم المسيحي، إذ كنا ومازلنا أكبر منتدى مسيحي باللغة العربية في الأنترنت وعازمين على التواصل والبقاء في هذا التصدر لاجل خدمة اثمر.

شعور رؤية منتدى الكنيسة يكبر سنة إضافية شئ لا يوصف بكلمات، فمثار الخدمة تكثر والبركات تتضاعف وكل هذا بدعمكم ورغبتكم الصادقة بإستغلال منتدى الكنيسة وأرضيته وشعبيته للخدمة.

منتدى الكنيسة مليئ بالمواهب الفريدة المختلفة، فهذا المحاور وذلك الشاعر، هذا المدافع وذلك الكاتب، هذا صاحب القلم الذهبي وذلك صاحب الفكر النير. كلهم مجتمعين في مكان واحد للإفادة و الإستفادة.

نشكر الرب من اجل بركته ومن أجل تقويته لنا لكي نستمر، نشكره على الثمار والحصاد التي جعلنا مستحقين لحصاده. نشكره و نطلب بركاته و معونته على الإستمرار لأجد مجد إسمه فقط لاغير.

نشكر الرب من اجل توفير كل الإحتياجات بكافة أنواعها وأشكالها وأحجامها. نشكره من أجل كل الأفكار الخيرة التي اعطانا اياها. 

نشكر الرب لانه أعطانا الخبرات والعزيمة الكافية لأجل دوام تطوير منتدى الكنيسة، فأفكارنا المستقبلية لكيفية تطوير منتدى الكنيسة وإضافة الخصائص والمصادر ستكون ثورية. متحمسين للمستقبل وإمكانيات تطوير منتدى الكنيسة ليكون ارضاً لكل ما يحتاجه المستخدم المسيحي.

كلامي يطول ويطول، لكن ماذا عنك؟ كيف كان تواجدك في منتدى الكنيسة خلال السنة الآخيرة بصورة خاصة ومنذ تسجيلك بصورة عامة؟ شاركنا برأيك.

سلام المسيح مع الجميع،
إدارة منتدى الكنيسة


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة والمنتدي  دايماً من نجاح لنجاح 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ​


----------



## Basilius (1 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه و المنتدى طيب و بخير و قوه 
وربنا يبارك تعبك يا روك


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يونيو 2011)

*افضل منتدى مسيحى عربى واكبرهم يستحق منا التقدير والاحترام ونتشرف اننا نخدم المسيح فيه واتى بثمار كتير وعرف اسم المسيح لكتير وربنا يكمل المشوار بسلام ونتقدم اكتر واكتر *


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه ومنتدينا الحبيب دايما في تقدم وعطاء وتطوير دائم
وعقبال ملايين السنين واحنا كلنا هنا اخوات واعضاء في جسد رب المجد
وربنا يباركك يا روك ويعوض تعب خدمتك الجميله

انا بجد مبسوطه جدا اني اصبحت عضوه في هذا المنتدي الاكثر من رائع
وصدقني مهما كتبت مش هعرف اعبر عن الاحساس اللي جوايا

يسوع يحافظ علي المنتدي وعليك ياروك
وعلي كل القائمين في الخدمه هنا


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 يونيو 2011)

*كل عام وأنتم وجميع المشتركين بخير. ربنا يبارك القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع ويبارك تعبك يا زعيم والى الأمام.*


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة ومنتداى الحبيب بخير وبنعمة وبركة وللأمام ديما بنعمة الرب يسوع
كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا احبائي
الرب يبارك عمل ايديكم وتعب خدمتكم


----------



## بايبل333 (1 يونيو 2011)

*منتديــــــــــــــــات الكنيســــــــــــــــة*
*[Q-BIBLE] 
مَا أَرْهَبَ هذَا الْمَكَانَ! مَا هذَا إِلاَّ بَيْتُ اللهِ، وَهذَا بَابُ السَّمَاءِ" (سفر التكوين 28: 17)
[/Q-BIBLE]*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه والمنتدي فيه خدمه وبركه ربنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم ومنتدانا الغالى بكل اعضاء اسرته بألف خير يا ررررب
وعقبااااااااال سنين كتيييييييير فى خدمة رب المجد الهنا المستحق ​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنة ومنتدانا احلى واكبر واجمل منتدى ع النت 
ربنا يباركه ويحميه
*​


----------



## bob (1 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنة و منتدانا بخير و صحة و عافية ههههههههه
و دايما من رقي لرقي و مفتوح لكل من يطلب كلمة الله
و كل سنة و كل الاعضاء و الادارة و رئيس مجلس الادارة روك ههههههههه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يونيو 2011)

*كـــــــــــــــــــــل سنة وانت طيب يا روك
وكل سنة ومنتدانا بخير ومجمعنا جواااااااه من اجل خدمة رب المجد
وعقبال سنين كتييييييييييييير فى تقدم 
*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (1 يونيو 2011)

المنتدى رائع و استمراره نابع من صدقه أشكرك ع مجهودك اتمنى التوفيق


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 يونيو 2011)

اعرف ناس تغيرت حياتها بسبب هذا المنتدى
لجوده ما يقدمه من ماده علميه ودينيه وثقافيه 
فى شتى الفروع 
وهنا على ارض المنتدى نخبه قويه ممن ساهمو فى تغيير حياة كثيرين
فهذا المنتدى له فضل كبير على حياتهم المتغيره 

ويبقى مع تحفظى الشديد للجميع
ماى روك  (الزعيم ) 
فهو يستحق هذا اللقب لانه بوجوده فى الموقع ومع كل الظروف التى مرت عليه 
فهو دائما يرتقى بالموقع ولا انسى طاقم الادارة بالكامل 
لتواجده المستديم للخدمه 
والمشرفين والاعضاء المباركين والاعضاء الموجودين للخدمه
فهم لا يقلون اهميه عن خدام الكنيسه بشتى طوائفها 
والرب يسوع دائما يبارك هذا المنتدى والقائمين عليه
وربنا يبارك خدمتكم  
ولرب المجد يسوع له القوه والمجد الى الابد امين

(اسف للاطاله )​


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2011)

*منتدى الكنيسه هو سبب بركه لكتير من الناس وانا وحده منهم*

*ساعد بتغييري متل ما انا واثقه انه غير كتير من الناس غيري*

*فبغض النظر عن كونه جامع كل انواع النشاطات من الثقافيه والترفيهيه والاخباريه والاجتماعيه والادبيه*

*الا ان بنظري اهم خدمته هي الروحيه سواء للمسلمين او للمسيحيين وواثقه انه سبب بركه لكتيررررررر *

*فهو سبب بركه للي بيخدم فيه لاجل اسم الرب وسبب بركه للي الرب بينورلو عقله وقلبه عن طريق هالخدمه نفسها*

*بجد بحبه كتيرررررر ومبسوطه ان صحلي اقول اللي بفكر فيه عنه ولو اني مش هقدر مهما قلت اوصف اللي نفسي اقولو*


*لهيك هكتفي باللي حكيته بس هضيف *

*شكر كبيرررررررر كتيرررر للاداره ولروك تحديدا لانه اتاح النا نوال هالبركه*

*واننا نتعرف على ناس من احلى واطيب الناس اللي مستحيل كنا نتعرف عليهم لولا المنتدى*

*يعطيكم الف عافيه والرب يبارك فيكم وبخدمتكم ويقدركم لتكبرو المنتدى اكتر واكتررررر وتنالو بركة هالخدمه الرائعه*


*كل سنه والمنتدى وادارته وكل الاعضاء اللي فيه بكل الخير والمحبه ويا رب عقبال ما نحتفل بيوبيله الذهبي مع بعض *







​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة والمنتدي طيب وكل الاعضاء طيبين يارب دايما وربنا يبارك في المنتدي الجميييل دا وربنا يجعلة بركة للاخرين انا لسة جديدة والمنتدي حلو كتييييييير 
وربنا يبارك خدمة كل واحد في المنتدي وربنا يحافظ علي المنتدي 
وينجحة كمان وكمان 
​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2011)

=============
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يونيو 2011)

*ممكن نعرف أول عشرة اشتركوا فى المنتدى .... وهل مازال أحد منهم معنا ...*


----------



## My Rock (1 يونيو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ممكن نعرف أول عشرة اشتركوا فى المنتدى .... وهل مازال أحد منهم معنا ...*



انا الوحيد الموجود من بين اول 10 عضويات


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنة والمنتدى بكل أعضاؤه بخير وفى خدمة ربنا دايماً
+ بنشكر ربنا على المنتدى الحلو خالص دة أستفدت كتير من موضوعات متنوعة موجودة فيه
ربنا يعوض كل من له تعب خدمة فى منتدى الكنيسة ويعوضكم بالسمائيات
آميـــــــن فى اسم يسوع المسيح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> انا الوحيد الموجود من بين اول 10 عضويات



*ودايما معانا يا رب ..... طيب يا ترى مازلت فاكرهم ..... ؟؟*


----------



## Soldier Crist (1 يونيو 2011)

انشالله يكون دائما المنتدى يكون سبب بركة للجميع


----------



## My Rock (1 يونيو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ودايما معانا يا رب ..... طيب يا ترى مازلت فاكرهم ..... ؟؟*



صراحةً لا، لانهم لم يشاركوا في المنتدى.


----------



## dodo jojo (1 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا احلى منتدى شفته فى حياتى ربنا يعوض تعب كل الأعضاء والمشرفين..والكبير بتاعنا روك..ربنا يخلييك لينا..يا منتدانا ومشرفنا العزيز وبهذه المناسبه أقدم هذه الصور المتواضعه من تصميمي


----------



## النهيسى (1 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه والمنتدى وكل أعضاؤه بخير
الرب يبارك الخدمه تثمر دائما​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (1 يونيو 2011)

*عقبال سنين كتير من احلى لاحلى ويدم خدمتنا ويباركها *
*امين*
​


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم
كل سنه ومنتدنا في خير ونجاح بجد المنتدي فرق في حياتي كتير واتعلمت منه كتير 
وبدعي من قلبي انه يكون سبب بركه للجميع 
ودايما يارب من نجاح لنجاح وعقبال سنين كتيررررررررررر اوي وانت معانا يا روك


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه واجمل منتدى بخير


----------



## Alcrusader (1 يونيو 2011)

*يارب دائماً نحو الأمام، ويارب يكون هذا المنتدى سبب برجوع الكثيرين إلى احضان السيد المسيح.
كل عام والمنتدى، وكل القيمين عليه بألف خير، ولتكن بركة المسيح معهم.*


----------



## govany shenoda (1 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه ومنتدينا الحبيب دايما في تقدم وعطاء 
وعقبال سنين كتيييييييره وخدمه افضل من سنه لسنه
الرب يبارك الخدمه فيه لمجد اسم الرب القدوس​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه والمنتدى بخير وكل سنه وانت طيب يازعيم وربنا يباركك ويبارك اجمل منتدى كمان وكمان يارب بجد منتدى الكنيسه اجمل منتدى فى العالم كله

بجد دا بيتنا وكنيستنا وحياتنا وفيه اتعلمنا حاجات حلوه كتيييييييييييييييير

مليون كل سنه ومنتدانا بخير​


----------



## اليعازر (1 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنة وبيتي الثاني وأخواتي وأخوتي بألف خير.

وإلى الأخ الأكبر روك كل تقدير واحترام

ويا رب يبارك خدمة الجميع 

والى مزيد من العطاء.​*


----------



## girgis2 (1 يونيو 2011)

ماذا عنك؟ كيف كان تواجدك في منتدى الكنيسة خلال السنة الآخيرة بصورة خاصة ومنذ تسجيلك بصورة عامة؟ شاركنا برأيك.

*مش عارف أقولك آيه أخي روك
بصراحة ربنا يباركك ويعوضك ويزيدك نعمة ونجاح
المنتدى دا أفادني كتير وغير في شخصيتي وتفكيري بشكل كبير
مهما حاولت أعبر عن رأيي في البيعة والخدمة الجميلة دي مش هعرف

ربنا يبارككم وكل سنة والمنتدى العظيم دا وكل أعضاءه ومشرفينه وادارته بكل خير يارب ودايماااا كدة في تقدم

ربنا يقويكم ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس

آمييين
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يونيو 2011)

المنتدى بقيتى بيتى فى المجتمع الإفتراضى


----------



## نونوس14 (1 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنة ومنتدانا بالف خير*
*كل سنة وكل الاعضاء متجمعين فيه*
*كل سنة واحنا طيبييييييييين*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا زعيم*


----------



## مفكر حر (1 يونيو 2011)

أحببت المنتدى منذ دخلته , و غير داخلي خلال أيام ما لم يقو شئ آخر على تغييره في شهور و سنوات...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنه ومنتدانا الحبيب دايما في تقدم وعطاء وتطوير دائم
وعقبال مليون سنة 
وكل سنة وانت طيب  يازعيم
نشكر تعبك ومجهودك للتطوير المستمر للمنتدى
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك المستمر لإعلاء إسم الرب​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك فى المنتدى عقبال مانحتفل بعيده المليون ​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2011)

الف مبرووك  
وعاشت الايادي على المجهود الراائع
لتطوير هذا المنتدى الكبير 
 وانشالله يتطور اكثر فأكثر
 







​


----------



## ROWIS (1 يونيو 2011)

*أقل كلمة اقدر أوصف بيها المنتدي انه منتدي أكاديمي 
*​


----------



## صوت الرب (2 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة و المنتدى بألف خير
مسيرة عطاء و كفاح من اجل المسيح


----------



## elamer1000 (2 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنة والجميع بخير*

*+++*​


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه منتدى الكنيسه بخير ومستمر فى عطاءه لمجد اسمه القدوس 
كل سنه والرب يرعى خدمه هذا المنتدى ويجعله بركه لكثيرين ويتكلم دائما على لسان خدام منتدى
الكنيسه آمين


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (2 يونيو 2011)

بصراحه المنتدى اكثر من رائع وانا متحمس دائما لمروري بالمنتدى لكثره ما بداخله من مشاركات فأذا كل سنه والمنتدى بكل خير والرب يعطي البركه لكل العاملين به


----------



## vetaa (2 يونيو 2011)

*عقبال يارب ال 600000 مليون سنه
ودايما افضل وانجح منتدى ف النت كله
بنعمه ربنا ومجهودك يا روك حقيقى
ومبرووووووك سنه جديدة لعمره الجميل


من افضل لافضل باذن ربنا

*​


----------



## osa2010 (2 يونيو 2011)

كل عام منتدانا الجميل وكل مشرفيه وروادة وأعضاءة بخير ودائما الى الامام تحت جناح النسر و سنين من العطاء المتواصل والتميز ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2011)

احب اضيف اننا نشكر الرب علي وجودك يا اخونا الحبيب ماي روك

فانت بعد الرب صخرة هذا المكان العزيز علي قلوبنا جميعا

ربنا يقويك ويباركك

ويعوضك في اورشليم السمائية

وشكرا للرب علي اتمام منتدانا الجميل لسنته السادسة

واتمني يفضل دائما كنيستنا الالكترونية ​


----------



## happy angel (2 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنه ومنتدانا الغالى دايما في تقدم وعطاء 
وعقبال الاف  السنين 
ربنا يبارك  روك ويعوض تعب محبته
يسوع المسيح يحافظ علي المنتدي *​


----------



## الياس السرياني (2 يونيو 2011)

سألتني أخي الحبيب ماذا قدمتُ للمنتدى وها أنا أعترف لك:

المنتدى زرع وروداً لكل عابر عليه
وانا استخدمت أشواكها لأجرح المارين 
فذهبوا ولم يعودوا...

المنتدى فتح ابواب كنيسة الرب للتائهين
ليسمعوا كلام الرب الاله
وانا دفعتهم الى الخارج منذ طرقهم للباب...

المنتدى استقبل الضالين الطريق بكلمات ترحيب عذبة
وانا انهلت على مسامعهم بغليظ الكلام
فصمّوا آذانهم حتى على سماع كلمات الحي القدير...

هذا ما فعلته أنا للمنتدى!!!

وها أنا الان أعيد علي ذكريات ما حدث وأتأملها

لما كنتُ حجر عثرة في طريق الداخلين؟!!
ماذا جنيتُ من قلة صبري
وقساوة كلامي؟!!

لا شيء سوى الخسارة

ليسامحنا الرب جميعاً ويسامحني...

ويبارك فيك يا منتدانا ويزيدك بركة على بركة
ويعطيني انا من ثمار الروح القدس
لأبني ما هدمته يداي...

كل عام يا منتدانا وانت سبب لخلاص نفوس كثيرة...


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنه ومنتدانا الغالى دايما في تقدم وعطاء *
*وعقبال الف سنة *
*وربنا يباركك روك ويبارك خدمتك ومجهودك الكبير *​


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2011)

مبارك عيد الميلاد السادس لمنتدانا الحبيب

لنشكر الرب ونسبحه ونمجده من أجل رعايته لهذه الكرمة الصغيرة.
أكاد اسمع صوت الرب الحنون يقول لماي روك:

*" كُنْتَ أَمِيناً فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَأُقِيمُكَ عَلَى الْكَثِيرِ. "*

ها هي الوزنات تضاعف اضعافا كثيرة. والمنتدى ينمو  ونفوس كثيرة تخلص.


لقد جمع المنتدى الاخوة بالمسيح من كل أطراف الكرة الأرضية: *"هُوَذَا مَا أَحْسَنَ وَمَا أَجْمَلَ أَنْ يَسْكُنَ الإِخْوَةُ مَعاً!"*

*سلام ونعمة لجميع العاملين فيه، والأعضاء السائلين، والقراء الزائرين.*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

*هى دى حقيقة منتدى الكنيسة*
*ربنا يعوض تعب كل واحد وبجد خدمة مميزة لينا كلنا *
*كل سنة وانت طيب يا منتدنا الغالى *
*ويارب دائما فى تقدم مستمر *​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (2 يونيو 2011)

سلام ونعمة    
ولو انه ممرش سنة على انضمامي لسا بس احلى ايام حياتي وولادتي الجديدة عن طريق المنتدي الى وصلني للحقيقة وخلاني ابن المسيح رب المجد 

روك الرب يباركك ويبارك كل الموجودين 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## white.angel (2 يونيو 2011)

*منتدى الكنيسه ... *
*اعرق واصلب منتدى مسيحى على الشبكه العنكبوتيه*
*من يدخل الى اى منتدى ويقول انا ابن منتدى الكنيسه*
*يتأكد الجميع من انه استاذ ورئيس قسم
 فى خدمته .. اسلوبه .. محبته *
*فهى مدرسة الكنيسه وليس فقط منتدى الكنيسه*
*اكن لهذا المنتدى كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير .... منذ نشأته*
*واشكر الرب ان قد جاء الوقت المناسب .. لاكون احد اعضاؤه *
*كل عام وهذا الصرح العظيم بخير .....
 ولن اجامل واقول نحتفل بمائة سنه*
*ولكن سأكون سعيده عندما نحتفل بالعيد العاشر له ...*
*والرب قادر لان يكون هذا المنتدى مناره حقيقيه ...
 تهدى الضالين وترشد البائسين *
*الرب يباركك استاذ روك ... ويبارك عمل يديك*




​


----------



## MAJI (2 يونيو 2011)

كيف كان تواجدك في منتدى الكنيسة خلال السنة الآخيرة بصورة خاصة ومنذ تسجيلك بصورة عامة؟ شاركنا برأيك.
سلام المسيح مع الجميع
بالنسبة لي المنتدى هدية لي من يسوع فقد طلبت منه ان اخدمه باي طريقة وعلى قدر طاقتي 
وفكرة وبذرة الخدمة زرعتها فيٌ قناة الحياة من ابونا القمص زكريا بطرس (ربنا يطول عمرو) وكان تعرفي بالمنتدى بالصدفة البحتة على كوكل لا اتذكر عن ماذا كنت ابحث فظهر المنتدى امامي وعندما دخلته اعجبتني اقسامه ومواضيعه ولاني لااعرف كيفية التسجيل في المنتديات فاستعنت بمن يعرف فسجلني .وكان هو اول منتدى اشترك فيه 
اشكر يسوع على استجابته لطلبي 
المنتدى علمني الكثير الكثير وخاصة عن الاسلام فهو كان مكملا لابونا زكريا وللاخ رشيد بل اوسع منهم لان اعضائه كثر ومواضيعهم متعددة 
المنتدى اصيح لي مصدر ثقافي وترفيهي ايضا لما يحتوي من مواضيع جميلة ومريحة تخفف من اعباء الحياة
كل سنة والمنتدى بالف الف خير 
برئيسه وادارته واعضائه وحتى زواره 
يارب احفظه لنا باب لخدمتك والبشارة باسمك
الرب معكم


----------



## مريم12 (2 يونيو 2011)

*H@PPYB!RTHD@Y TO ELMONT@DA*


_*كل سنة و المنتدى كله و بخير و بالصحة و السلامة *_
_*يارب كترله اعضائه*_
_*اميييييييييييين*_
_*يارب اجعله فى كل موضوع مشاركاية *_
_*امييييييييييييييييين*_​


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2011)

منتديات الكنيسيه 
يامنتدانا الغالي
سنه حلوه ياجميل
وعقبال المليون سنه 
مع يسوع
وانت متألق 
وزاهر بالاقلام الماسيه
واعضاءك الرائعين
واخص بالتهنئه اخونا روك
وكل الاداريين والمشرفين​


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنة والمنتدى بكل ما فيه بخير
الرب يسوع يجعله سبب بركة للجميع 
ومن تقدم لتقدم ومن نجاح لنجاح والى الامام دائما​*


----------



## totty (2 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنه وكل حد فينا طيب
كل سنه ومنتدانا دايما مجمعنا 
كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيييييييييم*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 يونيو 2011)

*كل عام و منتدانا الغالي و جميع الأعضاء الأحبة و الإداريين الغاليين بألف ألف خير 
منحبك يا أحلى منتدى ​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 يونيو 2011)

_*كل سنه والمنتدى طيب يا روك
وربنا يبارك خدمتك
*_​


----------



## bashaeran (2 يونيو 2011)

الف مبروك يا زعيم  على كل عمل خير والعمل الخير لا يحصد  الشر وانما الخير تسلم ايدك ونطلب من الرب يقويك ويجلعك منارة تشع منها نور المسيح وتهاني لكل المشرفين والاعضاء والزوار على نجاح هذا المنتدى الرائع لا يفوق التصوير بالنسبة لي انا كنت عطشانا لكن قليلا رويت من المنتدي واشكرا الله على تواجدي المتواضع واشكر جميع الاخوة من ساعدوني على على حل كثير من اشياء ان كانت في الحياة او في نشاط يومي وفي الختام يد الرب يسوع تكون معكم امين


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة واحنا دايما مع بعض اخوات واصدقاااااااااااء

ربنا يعوضك يا روك


كل الشكر لمجهودك الجميل وكل اعضاء المنتدي بشكرهم علي النشاط المميز لرقي المنتدي دائما

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## تيمو (2 يونيو 2011)

*
الحصاد كثير ولكن الفعلة قليلون ، فاطلبوا من رب المجد أن يرسل فعلة لحصاده ...

كل سنة ومنتديات الكنيسة أقوى وأفضل حال وأكثر تأثيراً في حياة الكثيرين

مبروك زعيم ، دونا وكل الإداريين ، المشرفين والمحاورين ، الأعضاء ، يارب تقطفوا بهاي السنة ثمار خدمتكم مضاعفة ... 




*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنة والمنتدى واعضائه من مديره ل زواره بألف خير وسلام
وربنا يبارك فى الخدمة كمان وكمان ​*


----------



## ارووجة (3 يونيو 2011)

كل عام وعائلتي الثانية بالف خير وعقبال ال1200000000000  سنة يارب
هالمنتدى غيّر حياة الكثيرين للافضل طبعا وانا واحدة منهم ...الأصح اعطى لهم الحياة 
ربنا يبارككم روك وكل الاعضاء
بحبكم كلكم
واسفة عالتقصير 
​​


----------



## fauzi (3 يونيو 2011)

بالنسبة لي منتدى الكنيسة من اقوى المنتديات لنشر كلمة الله ( الكتاب المقدس ) وهذا واجبنا  لأن "  اللهِ  الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ، وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ. ( 1 تيموثاوس 2 : 4 )
كل عام ومنتدى الكنيسة بالف خير 
الرب يبارك خدمتكم 
وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا.( مرقس 16 ؛ 15 )


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة وانت فى تقدم وازدهار


----------



## mena star (3 يونيو 2011)

ربنا بيارك ويفضل المنتدى منارة للكل , لكي نكرز ونبشر بكلمة الله الحق 

وربنا يقوينا 

انتظروني في ابحاث جديدة , وياريت تكوني فاكرييني لاني غبت كتير عن المنتدى


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (3 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه منتدى الكنيسه بخير بمجهود اخونا الحبيب ماي روك

وبقية اخواتى من مشرفين ومحاورين واعضاء فى بيت واحد بيجمعنا 

على اسم رب المجد يسوع المسيح ​


----------



## rana1981 (4 يونيو 2011)

*كل عام والمنتدى بالف خير
انا عجد كتير مبسوطة لاني عضوة بهل المنتدى الرائع​*


----------



## grges monir (4 يونيو 2011)

*مرت ستة سنوات على ظهور صرح عملاق على النت يسمى منتدى الكنيسة
التسمية فى حد ذاتها عبقرية وتميز للمنتدى
لم يحصر نفسة فى اسم مسيحى معين بل  هو من خلال هذا الاسم بيت حقيقى لكل مسيحى مهما كانت تو جهاتة
اما عن طاقم الادارة فنقول بلا مجاملة ان القائمين على هذا الصرح مبدعين فى اماكنهم
روك صاحب فكرة انطلاق المنتدى والزعيم قولا  وفعلا ولا احب ان  اطلق علية مع احترامى الشديد لة  لقب صاحب المنتدى اومالكة فالمنتدى منذ ظهورة اصبح ملكا لنا جميعا  وهذا لايضر روك فى شىء بل اعتقد واثق ان يسعدة تماما ان يكون المنتدى هكذا 
اما طاقم الادارة بداية من نائب مدير المنتدى كوبتك وابسوتى
 والشعلة المتوجهة دائما هنا وفى رايىء الشخصى احد اعمدة هذا الصرح وسبب رئيسى فى تميزة الصديقة والاخت والاستاذة الرائعة دونا نبيل فهى بحق مثار شرف لنا  جميعا فى كيفية الادارة والمراقبة
هذا بخلاف المشرفين  والمحاورين والاعضاء المباركين والغير مباركين الذين يمثلوا بحق قلب المنتدى النابض
نطلب من الرب ان ينمو منتدنا الحبيب اكثر واكثر فى الاعوام القادمة وان يطرح ثمارا اكثر مع كل يوم  يمر علية
* ​


----------



## استفانوس (4 يونيو 2011)

الف مبروك 
وليبارك الرب عمله كما ابتدأ في هذا المنتدى ويعطي العاملين النعمة والحكمة في مسيرة المأمورية العظمى
حتى ياتي فادي نفوسنا 
اكرر الف مبروك ياروك ويا كل الغاليين على قلبي​


----------



## menasonjesus (4 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه والمنتدي كله بخير
وخدمه ناميه ومننجاح لنجاح​


----------



## مرمرين (4 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة والمنتدى فى تقدم


----------



## Nemo (5 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة والمنتدى كله بخير وسلام
وكل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم والعيد عيدك طبعا عشان انت الزعيم
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## انريكي (5 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة والمنتدة كلة في خير يا ربي

وانشالله سنين اكثر واكثر في تقدم 

لي هذا المنتدة الغالي  

الرب يباركم جميعا


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يونيو 2011)

عقبال العيد الالف
وبرضو نكون مع بعض
والمسيح فى وسطنا


----------



## إنساني (6 يونيو 2011)

كل عام والجميع بمحبة وسلام


----------



## monmooon (6 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه ومنتدنا الجميل بخيييييييييييييييير وديما يارب كلنا بخيررررررررررر في ظل حبيبنا يسوع *​*


----------



## سور (7 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالى بخير 
يارب بارك فيه وفى كل من له تعب فى هذه الكنيسة
لتثمر اكثر واكثر  وتجذب لك الاخرين ليعرفوك ​


----------



## Twin (7 يونيو 2011)

*سنة جديدة عدت عليك يا منتدايا الغالي والوحيد*
*ربنا يكمل خدمته فيك وتوصل وتكمل الي يوم فناء هذه الأرض*
*وتظل شمعة تضئ لمجد أسم الله *​


----------



## zezza (7 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنة و المنتدى و كل اعضاءه و مشرفينه بالف خير 
ربنا يبارك القائمين عليه و يعوض تعب محبتهم و يديهم حكمة لمجد اسمه القدوس 
كل سنة و الكل بالف خير ​*


----------



## Farid fazwy (9 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه والمنتدى بخير والعاملين فيه بخير


----------



## M.C (11 يونيو 2011)

*كل عام وهذا المنتدى العظيـم في أوج قـوته وخدمته في سبيل إلهنا الحيّ . . . 

فليبقَ خالداً مباركاً للأبد ليستفيد منه الناس ويرون أبناء الله كيف يكونون .

سـلامٌ ونعمةٌ
*


----------



## dvd471 (13 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة والمنتدى بخير مع يسوع ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## DODY2010 (14 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه واجمل واحلي وافيد منتدي بخيرررررررررر وعقبال العيد المئوي ويااااااااارب دائما يكون منتاكم سبب بركه ونعمه لكثيرين واولهم اناااااااااااااا


----------



## بنت المسيح (16 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك المنتدى ويبارك خدمتكم ويكتر منكم
سلام المسيح معاكم


----------



## kajoh (16 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة وانت متميز اكتر من كل سنة مضت*​*


----------



## rimonda (18 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة وانتم بألف خير وانشالله من مجد الى مجد


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (18 يونيو 2011)

*عقبال ستة وستين سنه وانتم في خدمة الانسانية كلها والعودة بالخراف الضالة الى حظيرة الايمان الرب يباركم ويشكر جهودكم في خدمة كلمة الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد* :94:​


----------



## فادي البغدادي (19 يونيو 2011)

*كن عام و منتدانا المعطاء الرائع .. بالف خير و سلام
الى الامام دائماً *​


----------



## noraa (19 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة وكل الاعضاء بخير  وسنة  جديدة على  منتدى المحبة وعقبال 160 سنة :bud:

              ودائما فى تقدم واذدهار


----------



## +pepo+ (24 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنه و المنتدى بخير و فى ازدهار دائم*​


----------



## Fery-Tighr (25 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة و احلى منتدى بخير 
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة والمنتدى والاعضاء بألف الف خير
وربنا يبارك تعبك يا زعيم ويبارك تعب جميع الاعضاء المساهمين في رقي المنتدى ​


----------



## el3dra omi (29 يونيو 2011)

:new5::174xe::sami73::Turtle_Dove_2: KOL SANA W ENTOM TAYBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN W DAYMAN MEKAMLIN BELNAGA7
​


----------



## بولا وديع (29 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنة والمنتدى والاعضاء بألف الف خير
وربنا يبارك تعبك يا زعيم ويبارك تعب جميع الاعضاء المساهمين في رقي المنتدى

*




​


----------



## Farid fazwy (21 يونيو 2012)

طوباك ياأتبا كاراس بشفاعتك المنتدى له 6سنوات وان شاء الله يبقى الى مجىء السيد المسيح الثانى بفضل مجهود العاملين بالمنتدى وكل سنه وانتم طيبن


----------

